# Boiler install



## Dsm (Nov 27, 2011)

One of our guys and i just finished the copper portion on an in-joist + in-slab + fan coil + domestic HWT. IBC boiler, it will eventually be run on a tekmar system. The blue hose was to pressure up the system with air
Thanks to Chris for all of his hard work. He even came in sick to help get it done in time.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

good looking work there


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup. Looks like someone who takes pride in his work


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a *******... and that's a nice installation!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Funny the site won't accept this word...(hydronic)head


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Dsm said:


> View attachment 14327
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris! :thumbup:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Funny the site won't accept this word...(hydronic)head


Hydronichead, hydronichead, hydronic head


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice !

How long did that take you from start to finish ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good copper work. Um, where's the boiler?


----------



## Dsm (Nov 27, 2011)

Boiler is to the left, didn't fit in the frame when I took the picture. The 11/4" pipe at the top and bottom left attach to the boiler.
We started last Friday, working on and off it took a week. We had some days that we were called to other jobs i haven't tallied the actual hours.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Mmm copper, looks good


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice work..


----------

